# A new dollhouse-scale store from my lovely wife



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

__





Christabel's Perfume Shop






www.inpayne.com





She's been off dollhouses for quite a while as we worked our way up to retirement over the last couple of years, and it took her a while to get back to it. This is a little perfume store she made to get herself going. She loves making little bottles out of bits and pieces, and filling up store-bought bottles with interesting stuff. The labels are all downloads of historical perfume labels.


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Though - technically - not a dollhouse, it's still pretty darn impressive work!

The insane variety of little perfume bottles just sells it...


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

that is amazing. totally what i expect to see in a perfume shop.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice work!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

StarCruiser said:


> Though - technically - not a dollhouse, it's still pretty darn impressive work!
> 
> The insane variety of little perfume bottles just sells it...


I think "room box" is the proper designation. It all comes under the dollhouse category.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> I think "room box" is the proper designation. It all comes under the dollhouse category.


I say call it whatever you want. Your wife does incredible work!


----------



## Ole Weird Wade (Oct 2, 2019)

Nice work and quite a miniature bottle collection. I've always like those store front style room boxes. Those are very popular these days.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent work. Dollhouses are highly underrated, IMHO.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Another fantastic room. Well done Mary.
Does it smell? (I don't have smell-o-vision.)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

No smell. Well, some varnish aroma.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Very, very cool.


----------

